

Analog Activity Tracker: Alternative to Fitbit and Its Ilk - dpflan
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/analog-activity-tracker-isnt-ridiculous-sounds/

======
dpflan
Given the post yesterday on FitBit's IPO
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9507751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9507751)),
this is a timely article, though seemingly more satirical of the all-the-
bells-and-whistles digital trackers.

------
EricSu
Being skeptical of the value of activity trackers, I really enjoy the fact
that the guys behind this originally thought it up as a joke.

